# just me again "plugs"



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

did not want you people to forget about me lol.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I didn't forget about you. Gonna be fishin' the Chessie in April on my way to OBX. Your "old" plugs will be out there. Let me know how I can put a new Smitty Special out there. Philly Jack


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Are all of these topwater or are any of them weighted to sink?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Are all of these topwater or are any of them weighted to sink?


thay do have weight but not to sink more to help it dive and swim .
a plug that has no lips is a slider and thay have a lot mor weight or are made from heavy wood.:fishing:


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> I didn't forget about you. Gonna be fishin' the Chessie in April on my way to OBX. Your "old" plugs will be out there. Let me know how I can put a new Smitty Special out there. Philly Jack



well i can tell ya i got my dupclator all set up and think i got a handel on it so i might be pumping out plugs faster and that will make it a lot more likely to wind up in your bag..

hear i come big boys yes you 
rm smith lol.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Those colors are terrific! Really nice work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ya know*

I used to dream about the ever popular bikini clad yum-yum fish, but now it's these dam plugs..........lol.........I think there is something wrong with me..........


----------

